# Happy Veterans Day



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

*~*A veteran is someone who, at one point in his or her life wrote a blank check made payable to 
'The United States of America' for an amount of 'up to and including my life.' That is Honor*~**


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Veit nam era vet 
USAF 1972 to 1976
509th Transportation sqdrn.
SAC
Pease AFB
Guam


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I was too young during vietnam, but I come from a military family. Two of my siblings served in the USAF - one of them back during 'nam, as a maintenance crew chief for F-4 fighter jets. My late father, and both of his brothers, volunteered for service in WWII. My father installed and calibrated the then secret Norden bombsight in in planes flying in North Africa and later in Iran (a staging area for bombers flying 'over the hump' to serve in Chennault's Flying Tigers). Both of my grandfathers, and my paternal grandmother, served in WWI, and all three were freemasons. One of my GGF's on my mother's side served in the US Civil War, and several ancestors on both sides served in the American Revolution.

A lesser child of greater parents am I.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I was in the U.S. Army!!!!!!!!!!! It was a lot of fun most of the time and I have fond memories of time well spent.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you in the L.I. area by any chance ?

My door is always open to Vets.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

* 88-92 86th Ordnance "the flaming sh!t balls"*
Desert Storm
Bosnia relief effort


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

315th Security Police Squadron (315th Tactical Airlift Wing) Phan Rang Vietnam, July 1971 to April 1972 .


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Just a Common Soldier
by A. Lawrence Vaincourt

He was getting old and his paunchy and his hair was falling fast.
And he sat around the legion telling stories of the past.
Of the war that he had fought in and the deed's that he had done.
In his exploits with his buddies, they were heroes, every one.
And tho sometimes to his neighbors, hjs tales became a joke.
All his legion buddies listened, for they knew whereof he spoke.
But we'll hear his tales no longer for old Bill has passed away.
And the world's a little poorer, for a soldier died today.
He will not be mourned by many, just his children and his wife.
For he lived an ordinary and quiet uneventful life.
Held a job and raised a family quietly going his own way.
and the world won't note his passing, though a soldier died today.
If we cannot do him honor while he's here to hear the praise.
then let's give him homage at the end of his day's.
Perhaps just a simple headline in a paper that would say.
Our country is in mourning for a soldier died today.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

1961 to1964 US Army Air Defence Nike Batalion Battery D, military police K9 detachment.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your service to this nation. It is what continues to keep us all free.


philly said:


> 1961 to1964 US Army Air Defence Nike Batalion Battery D, military police K9 detachment.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Amem, be thankful for them all and bring them home safe.
Happy Thanksgiving all.
Philly


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's just cross our fingers that that those corrupt paranoid inbred control-freak father and son dictators in N.Korea doesn't drag us all into a renewed Korean war in the course of trying to sell their familial succession to their captive populace. Let's further hope that if things go South (literally and metaphorically) that China doesn't once again jump in on the side of a hopelessly repressive and politically/economically backward ally best consigned to the dustbin of history.

Sorry to soapbox.


----------

